

Carol Bartz to be named new Yahoo CEO - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/13/wsj-carol-bartz-to-be-named-new-yahoo-ceo-is-that-a-good-thing/

======
sammyo
I don't know much about Bartz but I've always been impressed with Autodesk, or
rather the products 3DMax, Maya and the pro video tools.

Max is the first product I'd heard of where the developers were not tied to an
office, they were all over and met once a year. When Autodesk bought Maya many
thought it would be merger slash and burn but both 3D products are important
in the market and have ongoing impressive development.

------
jasonlbaptiste
this is really the best they can come up with? I know _dont judge a book by
its cover_ , but i'm just not seeing it:

\- No experience with an advertising startup \- Old school software background
\- Too chummy with existing problem team of decker + yang \- Not sure where
the innovation will come from here

Maybe this is what Yahoo! needs, but I just see even more bureaucracy
developing. They pissed joshu off enough that he regretted selling to them and
went to Google. Do you understand how hard it is to piss someone off after
you've given them 15+ million dollars?

I'd much rather have MSFT in control of yahoo. Zero doubt about it.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
how does that comment warrant downvoting -3 points? It's insightful criticism
with some logic behind it. I'm fine with downvoting, but at least give me some
feedback with a good argument.

~~~
neilk
There's no argument to refute and no data to back it up. You didn't even know
who Carol Bartz was an hour ago.

Maybe I'm overreacting, but I see a lot of commenting like this on HN lately.
People who comment to feel superior rather than to enlighten others. I realize
that Yahoo's doing poorly these days, and management has made a string of
blunders. But believe it or not, that doesn't mean that everyone's half-assed
opinion about what Yahoo should do is worth reading.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Hey Neil,

I've known who Carol is for a while. She's awesome in her field. If you told
me she was taking over Adobe or even MSFT, which has some software DNA, I'd be
excited. She's grown a company as well with autodesk to new heights. The facts
are pretty clear, but they are there to support my _opinion_.

I can agree, hacker news has a lot of people trying to feel superior with a
snarky comment rather than enlighten. I was not trying to be one of those
people.

------
condor
I hope she's able to reinvigorate yahoo, but speaking from general ignorance
about the person (other than her published resume) this seems like a very
conventional hire, just like using heidrick was conventional, and just like
most every yahoo product is currently conventional. nothing wrong with that,
just doesn't strike me as the kick-start, explosive action yahoo's been trying
to convince everyone it's been in the process of making to turn itself around.

------
vaksel
I dunno about anyone else, but to me...this doesn't look like a person who can
fix Yahoo. Are we really supposed to believe that this is the BEST person on
the entire planet to run Yahoo?

Her only quality it seems, is that she looks hot for a 60 year old

~~~
gruseom
_Her only quality it seems, is that she looks hot for a 60 year old_

How utterly obnoxious. How many industry-leading software companies have _you_
run for 14 years?

